# How many cubers have already achieved sub40 4x4?



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2012)

Just like the Sub 10 3x3 and Sub 15 OH, just post here and I'll add it to the database. Anybody with a sub40 4x4 average of 12 will be noticed!

If you can: Please submit it as a result here. The server now takes care of the formatted extensions to make it 4 DP, so that's no longer a problem. Michael also managed to get me some code that would get the number of all the sub-x per country, not just the uppermost (so, thanks!)

Hopefully we can get a good list going here


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2012)

I kinda feel like sub40 would be closer to sub10 3x3/sub15 OH.

For reference, I have a 40.27 avg12.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I kinda feel like sub40 would be closer to sub10 3x3/sub15 OH.
> 
> For reference, I have a 40.27 avg12.



This, and also the title should match the other threads like this, I think.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 10, 2012)

44.x/43.xx avg 12


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 10, 2012)

I think sub-45 is more realistic; rather than sub-40 or 50.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Let's just make them all into one thread and add sub-3 2x2 sub-50 BLD etc


----------



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2012)

Which would you guys rather have: sub-45 or sub-40 for 4x4?

Noah: Good idea. Just one thing: If I could have somebody send me a list of times that are equally hard to achieve, then I can easily make more of those pages


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2012)

i would say 40, 45 is like only sub 20 oh for me


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely sub-40. The idea of this kind of thread is to recognize people that are really fast at events, sub-45 would have too many people.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 10, 2012)

I got a 39.50 average of 12


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2012)

What would it be for 5x5,6x6, 7x7, megaminx, pyraminx, square-1 and the others?


----------



## Akiro (Nov 10, 2012)

5x5 and mega: sub-1:10?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> What would it be for 5x5,6x6, 7x7, megaminx, pyraminx, square-1 and the others?



I'd say 1:10, 2:20, 3:30, 1:10, 5, 20


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2012)

First 'how many...' thread I can't enter 

Must practise...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2012)

Akiro said:


> 5x5 and mega: sub-1:10?



Mega would have to be sub-1 for sure.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

MBLD: 10 points
5BLD: sub-15
4BLD: sub-6
3BLD: sub-45 Avg5


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 10, 2012)

sub1 for mega I think.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> MBLD: 10 points
> 5BLD: sub-15
> 4BLD: sub-6
> 3BLD: sub-45 Avg5



4BLD should be sub-5


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick list I've made up from what people have posted, let me know if you think something should be changed


```
5x5	1:10	Avg12
6x6	2:20	Avg5
7x7	3:30	Avg5
Mega	1:00	Avg5
Pyra	5	Avg12
Sq-1	20	Avg12
3BLD	45	Avg5
4BLD	6:00	Single
5BLD	15:00	Single
MBLD	10 pts	Single
```

By the way: It should be easier to create new events, since there are less files in each directory now (the update system is now CMS-like)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

3bld 45 avg5 seems a bit too fast, and 10 point multi doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 3bld 45 avg5 seems a bit too fast, and 10 point multi doesn't seem like enough.



Really? Only 27 people have achieved this officially (all of which would be included since they're all singles), which isn't anywhere near like what others are (look at 3x3).

In terms of BLD, I was just taking what Noah put down. After looking, I actually think 1:00 or 1:10 would be more reasonable


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 11, 2012)

In the 2x2 database, I think Asia Khon is Asia Konvittayayotin from thai


----------



## ottozing (Nov 11, 2012)

2.67 2x2 average for me, Jayden McNeill (Australia). And Luke Bruce from Australia has an 8.6x 3x3 ao12 (He's not active on ss).


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2012)

Megaminx should be sub-1 avg12, not avg5.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 14, 2012)

I submitted 2.12 2x2 for Adrian Jorghy, but it seems it is only his ao5, his ao12 was 2.57


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd make 4BLD sub-5 too (why am I making this harder for myself?), I agree with sub-15 5BLD, and not sure about 3BLD or MBLD, though I would make MBLD harder.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2012)

maby there should be a separate páge for 2x2staquemat and 2x2spacebár


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2012)

2.12 avg5 and 2.75 avg12  Stackmatted BTW.

I think 2x2 should be sub 2.5 average of 12.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 14, 2012)

After multiple people have said so, I've decided to change 2x2 to sub 2.5. I should be getting a 4BLD and 5BLD list up soon, which will include official results


----------



## ottozing (Nov 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> After multiple people have said so, I've decided to change 2x2 to sub 2.5.



****!!! Time to practice -___-


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> maby there should be a separate páge for 2x2staquemat and 2x2spacebár



Deffo.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> After multiple people have said so, I've decided to change 2x2 to sub 2.5. I should be getting a 4BLD and 5BLD list up soon, which will include official results



Good decision, sub-3 is too easy.

Even I have a 2.9x avg12, lol


----------



## cubernya (Nov 16, 2012)

I've added 3BLD and Pyra (50 and 5 respectively). I was going to do bigBLD, but then I realised it would involve minutes...so until I get that figured out it's not going up

Anyway, updated list:

```
5x5	1:10	Avg12
6x6	2:20	Avg5
7x7	3:30	Avg5
Mega	1:00	Avg12
Sq-1	20	Avg12
4BLD	5:00	Single
5BLD	15:00	Single
MBLD	10 pts	Single
```

ALSO: I've only gotten 2 submissions for sub40 4x4. It would be awesome if there are others, so if you know of any submit them! Even if you don't know a time, just put in 39. ...it's pretty simple


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm super late, but this was a really good idea. 

I'm excited for results for mega to start going up, so I can be motivated to get a sub-1 avg12.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of the times for cubes are a bit to ambiguous, I'm pretty sure only a few people (like 7 people have) have gotten a sub-3:30 avg of 12 on 7x7. If we look at the number of sub-10 people officially it should reflect that number with the number off people that have gotten sub-x:yz for 7x7. Otherwise the 3x3 thread should be sub-8.9ish. 
Just a thought.

Also I entered for pyra, not sure what the text said at the end because it went by so fast.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

I like how I haven't done any of these ._.

And yeah, some of these times will have very few people. I don't think sub-10 is nearly as exclusive as you guys think. It's *definitely* not world class anymore, or even that impressive. I think some of these times are only so strict because people are thinking about how amazing the 10-second barrier used to be, but now, pretty much any serious person with good turnspeed will make it there. Going off the speedsolving wiki:
- 2.5s 2x2x2 is 47% slower than the UWR (1.70) but that's probably because of how lucky even an avg12 in 2x2x2 can be, I know the top people do a lot of solves too
- 10s 3x3x3 is 44% slower than the UWR (6.94)
- 1:00 megaminx is 29% slower than the UWR (46.26)
- 15s 3x3OH is 26% slower than the UWR (11.88)
- 1:10 5x5x5 is 21% slower than the UWR (57.64)
- 2:20 6x6x6 is 21% slower than the UWR (1:55.37)
- 3:30 7x7x7 is 18% slower than the UWR (2:56.85)
- 40s 4x4x4 is 17% slower than the UWR (let's say 34.00, to not undershoot)

PS: pls add sub10 computer cube (just 3x3speed), I'd like to see how many people have bothered to practice that.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn, I'm close with pyra, I have 5.06 average of 12. Gotta get practicing.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 16, 2012)

There is sub 0 at pyra and 3bld :O
Anyway, Sebastian Weyer had a 38.64 on vid, but I'm sure his pb is lower than that


----------



## tim (Nov 16, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> ```
> 4BLD	5:00	Single
> 5BLD	15:00	Single
> MBLD	10 pts	Single
> ```



These are waaaay too easy. Especially 15:00 for 5BLD. 10:00 would be more appropriate.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 16, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Also I entered for pyra, not sure what the text said at the end because it went by so fast.


It's just saying that it has to be reviewed before it'll be added, since somebody decided to screw around when it was first put up



qqwref said:


> - 2.5s 2x2x2 is 47% slower than the UWR (1.70) but that's probably because of how lucky even an avg12 in 2x2x2 can be, I know the top people do a lot of solves too
> - 10s 3x3x3 is 44% slower than the UWR (6.94)
> - 1:00 megaminx is 29% slower than the UWR (46.26)
> - 15s 3x3OH is 26% slower than the UWR (11.88)
> ...


Do you have suggestions for better times?



qqwref said:


> PS: pls add sub10 computer cube (just 3x3speed), I'd like to see how many people have bothered to practice that.


I should be able to do that!



Alcuber said:


> Damn, I'm close with pyra, I have 5.06 average of 12. Gotta get practicing.


There is an almost sub5 



yoinneroid said:


> There is sub 0 at pyra and 3bld :O
> Anyway, Sebastian Weyer had a 38.64 on vid, but I'm sure his pb is lower than that


Yes, there's a sub 0 because there's no times in it. After a time is added it works properly.
I'll add in his 38.64



tim said:


> These are waaaay too easy. Especially 15:00 for 5BLD. 10:00 would be more appropriate.


I realise you have over 60 official successes in a row, but you think that's too easy?!


----------



## tim (Nov 16, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I realise you have over 60 official successes in a row, but you think that's too easy?!



What does a 3BLD streak have to do with 5BLD times? Sub-20 took me about three or four attempts and I wasn't even sub-1:30 in 3BLD back then. So, trust me: Sub-15 in 5BLD is easy.  (The world record is 6:44. More than twice as fast.)


----------



## cubernya (Nov 16, 2012)

tim said:


> What does a 3BLD streak have to do with 5BLD times? Sub-20 took me about three or four attempts and I wasn't even sub-1:30 in 3BLD back then. So, trust me: Sub-15 in 5BLD is easy.  (The world record is 6:44. More than twice as fast.)



Well you're a blind success person  (If that makes any sense)

So, sub 10 maybe?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 16, 2012)

Just finished the part that converts the stored time to minutes and seconds, so I got 5x5 up and working. However, the only thing is you have to submit times in seconds or it won't work (although that is next up).


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2012)

yay finally i qualify for a "how many cubers have already achieved [insert some hard-to-achieve goal here]?" (es qu 1)


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

yay finally i qualify for a "how many cubers have already achieved [insert some hard-to-achieve goal here]?" (4 by 4)


----------

